# Sandbridge this weekend anyone?



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Looks like its gonna be snotty enuff for th striper to be around.  


SAT
NE WINDS 30 TO 35 KT. WAVES 5 TO 6 FEET BUILDING TO 6 TO 8
FEET IN THE AFTERNOON...THEN SUBSIDING TO 6 TO 7 FEET IN THE
EVENING. CHANCE OF SHOWERS.

SUN
NE WINDS 25 TO 30 KT BECOMING N 15 TO 20 KT IN THE AFTERNOON.
WAVES 5 TO 6 FEET SUBSIDING TO 3 TO 4 FEET. CHANCE OF SHOWERS


----------



## ramp38 (Dec 16, 2002)

See you there Saturday afternoon if I don't go to HI. Looks good in the afternoon with the rising tide peaking just after dark.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

We'd be in business iffn it was early Oct and the pier was doable!!!Caught a drummie or two at the beach in weather just like that .Nuthen like canvass'n off the NE corner and spendin the nite waiten!!!!!...the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

ramp38, ya reading my mind? Was thinking fish th afternoon till get kicked out an move up a piece to find parking an trek back in for th night bite(I hope). So R ya in?


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Cdog, what do mean when you said get kicked out, find parking and go back for the night bite. I'll meet ya down there ifn you go. Would like to give ole Sandbridge a try.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

poleant said:


> *Hey Cdog, what do mean when you said get kicked out, find parking and go back for the night bite. I'll meet ya down there ifn you go. Would like to give ole Sandbridge a try. *


Poleant, they shut th parking lot down at dusk. Unless ya wana stay till dawn th next morn. I hear there is public parking up th way,ya just gotta hump ya gear in. As of now unless th reports change its a plan for me. getting down there around 3 an fishing till 11 or so.


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

*cdog*

what day were u planing to go down sat or sun 

dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I didn't think about the lot closing. Well I'm setup fairly well for hikin a good ways on the beach. I just might park on the street somewhere and start the trek from there, who knows. What day you plan on goin?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Gonna keep an eye on th weather forcast. Thinking Sat right now but will decide prolly Friday.


----------



## ramp38 (Dec 16, 2002)

Cdog,

I am going to have to see. I have some business in Hatteras I must attend to before it freezes down there and this weekend may be the day.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'll say this much, if you guys fish this weekend in the predicted weather, you've got my respect. Talk about Warriors!! Let us know if you go.


----------



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

Check this out for what it's worth! 

Tomorrow: Mostly cloudy skies. High 49F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph

Now that sounds like a possibility to me and it's before the low pressure system rolls in on us.

At 7:03 AM Thursday 04, 2003 there is a Major feeding peak forcasted for our area. Yes I think tomorrow should be the best day of the week to catch that big one from Sandbridge.

Tight lines.............................


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BB-yeah deffinitely need to make sure I am in that 45 minute window!

Shoot me a PM if ya need someone to catch fish with!And hopefully no guppy's


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

CDOG......we are stayin with friends north end Va beach this weekend. Taken some stuff(despite the wifey evil-eye) to sneak out the back door and hit the beach for a bit.Dont think Ill have the time to get down to SB and do anything serious SAT or SUN,but.......the R


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*forecast update*

FRI NIGHT
W WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 4 TO 5 FEET. CHANCE OF
RAIN...THEN CHANCE OF SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT.

SAT
W WINDS 20 TO 25 KT BECOMING N 30 TO 35 KT IN THE AFTERNOON
AND EVENING. SEAS 5 FEET BUILDING TO 10 TO 12 FEET. CHANCE OF
SHOWERS.

SUN
N WINDS 25 TO 30 KT. SEAS 8 TO 10 FEET. CHANCE OF
SHOWERS.
:jawdrop:


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

OOoopps....startin to see a little snow creepin into the Sat-Sun forecasts......get the dogs & sleds ready!!....the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: forecast update*



Zigh said:


> *FRI NIGHT
> W WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 4 TO 5 FEET. CHANCE OF
> RAIN...THEN CHANCE OF SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT.
> 
> ...


Dangit, I knew I shouldn't said something so soon. I figured th winds would change tween now an then. Will play it by ear. I need ta catch a feesh!


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*slipping into darness*

We'll be heading out early in the AM(6) to try and catch the window of weather. Looks like the weekend is ugly. Should be real fishy 2morrow if we can find the bait. Evidently the Menhaden boats worked the bait over so well, the fish have moved on. Reort from CH to 3 miles S of Rudee was, '1 30" fish, and few birds', that sux. I hope some more fish move back in soon and I really hope those Menhaden boats have LOTS of engine trouble. *****

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Zigh,

RE: Menhaden, I post along the following:

In the December, 2003 issue of Saltwater Sportsman, Ken Hinman, president of the National Coalition for Marine Conservation in Leesburg, Virginia, describes the deplorable condition of the menhaden population in the Chesapeake Bay. This fish, which is near the base of the food-chain in the Bay, feeds on microscopic plankton and serves as the single most important forage species for fish such as striped bass, flounder, spanish mackeral, trout and the like. Hinman notes in the article that scientists are beginning to think that the diminished availability of this important forage species is contributing to the overall poor health being seen in many striped bass.

All states on the Atlantic seaboard have banned menhaden fishing except for Virginia which hosts the last remaining industry in Reedville. Of course, this has meant that the fishery has exclusively focused its efforts in Virginia and, especially, within the Chesapeake Bay.

Previous efforts to encourage the ASMFC to take steps to regulate this industry have failed despite overwhelming ecological evidence of the need.

Hinman is leading an effort to acquire signatories to a petition to the ASMFC to "...prohibit all purse seining for Atlantic menhaden within the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries". The petition may be signed online at:

https://secure.savethefish.org/secure/action_items_striped_bass_petition.cfm

I encourage you to sign the petition today if you have concern for the health and welfare of our fisheries. It is clear that ASMFC will continue to bow to these special business interests unless we, the sportsmen, exercise our political muscle by signing this petition.

If you decide this issue is important, I encourage you to forward this to as many recreational fishermen as you can as quickly as you can. You may also want to consider asking your favorite tackle shops to place written copies of the petition where sportsmen can see it and act on it.

I'll post on P&S Fishing Issues Board similarly.

Save some for the rest of us,

`bucket


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Zigh, did it change again?*

or are we getting our forcast from different places? 

FRI
N WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. WAVES 3 TO 4 FEET. RAIN LIKELY IN THE
MORNING...THEN CHANCE OF RAIN IN THE AFTERNOON.

FRI NIGHT
NE WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. WAVES 3 TO 4 FEET. CHANCE OF
RAIN.

SAT
NE WINDS 20 TO 25 KT BECOMING 30 TO 35 KT IN THE AFTERNOON.
WAVES 4 FEET BUILDING TO 6 TO 7 FEET IN THE AFTERNOON. CHANCE OF
RAIN.

SAT NIGHT
NE WINDS 30 TO 35 KT. WAVES 6 TO 8 FEET. CHANCE OF
RAIN.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*latest I have for Sandbridge area...*

COASTAL MARINE FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WAKEFIELD VA
354 PM EST WED DEC 3 2003

VIRGINIA PORTION OF THE CHESAPEAKE BAY...CURRITUCK SOUND AND ATLANTIC
COASTAL WATERS FROM FENWICK ISLAND DE TO CURRITUCK BEACH LIGHT NC OUT
20 NAUTICAL MILES

ANZ656-658-041000-
COASTAL WATERS FROM CAPE CHARLES LIGHT TO NC-VA BORDER OUT 20 NM-
COASTAL WATERS FROM NC-VA BORDER TO CURRITUCK BEACH LIGHT OUT 20 NM-
354 PM EST WED DEC 3 2003


SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY CONDITIONS EXPECTED THURSDAY THROUGH
FRIDAY

TONIGHT
NE WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 3 FEET.

THU
E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 3 FEET BUILDING TO 4 TO 5 FEET LATE
IN THE AFTERNOON. CHANCE OF RAIN IN THE AFTERNOON.

THU NIGHT
E WINDS 25 TO 30 KT DIMINISHING TO 15 TO 20 KT EARLY IN
THE MORNING. SEAS 5 TO 6 FEET BUILDING TO 6 TO 7 FEET. RAIN.

FRI
SW WINDS 15 TO 20 KT BECOMING NW IN THE LATE MORNING AND
AFTERNOON. SEAS 3 TO 4 FEET BUILDING TO 5 TO 6 FEET LATE IN THE
AFTERNOON. RAIN LIKELY IN THE MORNING.

FRI NIGHT
N WINDS 15 TO 20 KT BECOMING SE 10 TO 15 KT AFTER
MIDNIGHT. SEAS 5 TO 6 FEET BUILDING TO 6 TO 7 FEET EARLY IN THE
MORNING. CHANCE OF RAIN.

SAT
E WINDS 10 TO 15 KT BECOMING NE 25 TO 30 KT IN THE AFTERNOON.
SEAS 8 FEET BUILDING TO 10 TO 12 FEET IN THE AFTERNOON. CHANCE OF
RAIN.

SAT NIGHT
NE WINDS 30 TO 35 KT. SEAS 14 TO 16 FEET. CHANCE OF
RAIN.

SUN
N WINDS 35 TO 40 KT. SEAS 13 TO 15 FEET SUBSIDING TO 10 TO 12
FEET. CHANCE OF RAIN.

MON
N WINDS 25 TO 30 KT BECOMING NW 15 TO 20 KT IN THE AFTERNOON.
SEAS 7 TO 8 FEET SUBSIDING TO 3 TO 4 FEET.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*lower Bay to CH*

COASTAL MARINE FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WAKEFIELD VA
354 PM EST WED DEC 3 2003

VIRGINIA PORTION OF THE CHESAPEAKE BAY...CURRITUCK SOUND AND ATLANTIC
COASTAL WATERS FROM FENWICK ISLAND DE TO CURRITUCK BEACH LIGHT NC OUT
20 NAUTICAL MILES

ANZ632-041000-
CHESAPEAKE BAY FROM NEW POINT COMFORT TO CAPE HENRY-
354 PM EST WED DEC 3 2003


SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY CONDITIONS EXPECTED THURSDAY NIGHT AND
FRIDAY

TONIGHT
NE WINDS 5 TO 10 KT. WAVES 1 FOOT.

THU
E WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. WAVES 1 FOOT BUILDING TO 2 TO 3 FEET
LATE IN THE AFTERNOON. CHANCE OF RAIN IN THE AFTERNOON.

THU NIGHT
E WINDS 20 KT. WAVES 3 TO 4 FEET. RAIN.

FRI
NE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT BECOMING NW IN THE LATE MORNING AND
AFTERNOON. WAVES 2 TO 3 FEET. CHANCE OF RAIN IN THE MORNING.

FRI NIGHT
N WINDS 15 TO 20 KT BECOMING E IN THE LATE EVENING AND
OVERNIGHT. WAVES 2 TO 3 FEET. CHANCE OF RAIN.

SAT
E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT BECOMING NE 25 TO 30 KT IN THE AFTERNOON.
WAVES 2 TO 3 FEET BUILDING TO 6 TO 7 FEET IN THE AFTERNOON. CHANCE
OF RAIN.

SAT NIGHT
NE WINDS 30 TO 35 KT. WAVES 9 TO 10 FEET SUBSIDING TO 6
TO 8 FEET EARLY IN THE MORNING. CHANCE OF RAIN.

SUN
N WINDS 30 TO 35 KT. WAVES 6 TO 8 FEET. CHANCE OF RAIN.

MON
N WINDS 20 TO 25 KT BECOMING NW 10 TO 15 KT IN THE AFTERNOON.
WAVES 4 TO 5 FEET SUBSIDING TO 2 FEET.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Cdog, you work in the AM?*

just curious?!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Oh I see...*

said th blind man as he picked up th hammer an saw.

Can ya post or PM me th link for th first WX report? I see now why my wind preditions have been off.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Yep,*

gotta be in Richmond at 8 am.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

*Hey Cdog* 

I could have told ya weather wasn't going to be fit for man, yet fisherpeople? About two weeks ago my brother and I decided that we would head out to AI late Thursday through Friday for some surf action. Calling for NE winds 25 - 30, high seas, low temps chance of rain, then turning to snow :jawdrop: 

Still going, cause got to. You really don't realize how miserable you were until you get back home, hot shower, woodstove, and electric blanket. Now, if you get a big one, then you never really were miserable, unly, slightly uncomfortable.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*bummer, have an opening*

here's the link>>>>
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/marine/zone/east/akqmz.htm

I hope that worx for you!

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shaggy, never claimed to be a warrior but sometimes it just feels right. I'm sure ya know what I'm talking bout. I'm going anyways cuz it feels right. My report will indicate whether I'm an idiot or not.  

Zigh, thanks for th link an th offer. If it wasn't for th importance of me being in Ric. tomorrow I'd call in sick. Shhhhh.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I can deal with wind, cold and snow but rain just piasses me off. It turns something tolerable into miserable. We'll just have to see if the predictions are as accurate as we would hope them to be with all this dang SUPERDOPPLER #100000000 technology!!


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

i will fish in anything so let me know.

dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Where is that 8 oz Hopkins I know I have a few. Looks like good weather, I'm chasing Stripers.


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Count Me In*

I'll be there as long as the huntin goes like it has been goin...shi**y..I got some new 5oz silvers I need to try out anyway..

Fred


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Maybe next time*

Maybe you can make it next time Cdog; it was wide open out there today!!!

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*I shoulda called in sick*

today. Glad ya nailed em. My time is coming. I hope


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i'd be there but i'm going on detachment to key west in morning for a few days ..damn the luck lol..just hope i have time to get some fishin in....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Its gonna be snotty*

SAT
NW WINDS 30 TO 35 KT. SEAS 5 TO 6 FEET BUILDING TO 8 TO 10
FEET. RAIN LIKELY.


But I plan on being there Sat morn.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

key west ... for a few days
VS.
NW WINDS 30 TO 35 KT. SEAS 5 TO 6 FEET BUILDING TO 8 TO 10
FEET. RAIN LIKELY.

Hmmm. I know it's work in Key West but I think I'll take it for a few days.  
Where's that Buffett CD?

I may end up in SB Saturday. Gonna work the bay then move gradually south to the ocean.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well unless Budlight chickens out on me we should be getting there tween 10an11am.


----------



## Hooter (Nov 19, 2003)

Cdog,

Just checked the weather and the wind is supposed to come up starting around 11 and go downhill from there. I think I am going to try and get down there at first light and drown a few menhaden chunks at the Market. I will probably be there when you show up so come on over and say hi!

Good fishin,
Hooter


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hooter, thanks for th info.Might try to get outta here a little earlier. Will stop at th market to see if ya there.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Are you serious about going out in that weather Cdog?*

Clear your pm's.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Yep*

call it warrior or stupid, I'll be out there. Pm box is clear.


----------



## haggard1 (Nov 8, 2003)

chest2head&glassy
I don't think you'll need a Buffet cd in Key West.... just ask Jimmy to play something for ya.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

well got back last night....only spent 2 days in key west , then moved up to mayport,fl... i didnt even have time to wet a line... but i did hit every bar on duval st.. and a few strip clubs in mayport .... my bank account is screaming lol


----------

